# Video download from Youtube is without audio.



## BhargavJ (Feb 20, 2014)

If I play the file in the browser, there is no audio problem. But if I download it from youtube using the site keepvid or the software Xilisoft or 4K video downloader, there is no audio at all. I have tried playing it in Media Player Classic, VLC and Windows Media Player, but to no avail. I've also updated the softwares.

Any suggestions?


----------



## patkim (Feb 20, 2014)

If its downloaded as .flv try converting to some other format and check.


----------



## meetdilip (Feb 20, 2014)

Use some offline youtube downloader. There are many free ones.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Feb 20, 2014)

Download *PotPlayer* from *videohelp.com* or just google it and then download it from whichever site you prefer. See if it can play the downloaded files with audio otherwise you should consider changing your video downloading software. I'd recommend *EagleGet*. It's a free download manager with an integrated video downloader which lets you download videos from youtube, dailymotion etc. while streaming.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 21, 2014)

@Bhargavj: whats the resolution of the video u download?


----------



## BhargavJ (Feb 21, 2014)

Usually, I download at 720p or 480p, and as mp4. I used Eagleget and the problem seems solved for the moment.

If you search for "youtube download no audio" on google, you'll find there are a lot of people facing this problem. Earlier I was downloading vids without any problem from keepvid and then all of a sudden this problem came up.

See here:
forum.videohelp.com/threads/358672-Files-from-Youtube-without-sound!!!

A line on this page says "...they have done something new to keep you from getting the audio when you download the video."


----------



## snap (Feb 21, 2014)

*github.com/YePpHa/YouTubeCenter/wiki try this


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 21, 2014)

BhargavJ said:


> A line on this page says "...they have done something new to keep you from getting the audio when you download the video."


well YouTube has separated the audio from video and syncs it dynamically while loading in web browser.
can u check the media properties of the downloaded video file (I think it doesn't has audio info)?


----------



## BhargavJ (Feb 22, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> well YouTube has separated the audio from video and syncs it dynamically while loading in web browser.
> can u check the media properties of the downloaded video file (I think it doesn't has audio info)?



I checked the files without audio by opening them in Media Player Classic. In the Properties section, there is info for the video but not for the audio. But in those files downloaded with Eagleget (which have audio), there is info for both the video and the audio. It means when downloading the earlier videos with keepvid, youtube didn't send the audio part at all.

Eagleget is doing the job now so I'll check out YoutubeCentre later. Thanks for the link though.


----------



## Keppelin (Jul 21, 2017)

When I download YouTube videos in 1080P or higher resolution via keepvid, there's no sound on the downloaded YouTube videos. Just as Zangetsu said, YouTube has separated the audio from video and syncs it dynamically while loading in web browser. So if the "video download from Youtube is without audio" problem is still out there, you can try this one to fix it: How to Solve KeepVid Downloaded Video No Sound Problems    Or you can download YouTube videos via other online downloading sites: *www.videoconverterfactory.com/tips/sites-like-keepvid.html.
Hope this problem will not bother you again.


----------



## thatsashok (Jul 21, 2017)

Youtube stores them separately. I have IDM and downloaded the files till 4K from youtube. IDM does sync but that will go awry in longer videos like 30 mins+ videos


----------

